# Should Bonnar Take Silva Down?



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I know he's known for standing and brawling but Anderson is not a brawler, he's a precision knock out artist and can evade a brawl if he wants to. Would Bonnars best mode of attack be to take Silva down and use his size to GnP and work a submission? He's a BJJ Black Belt and 7 of his 14 wins have come via submission. I think Andersons speed would be too much for Stephen standing.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes!!!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If his gameplan is anything other then dragging Silva down and beating him up he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Actually no, he shouldn't.

Bonnar has nothing but a lottery ticket in this fight. On the ground, Silva might actually be careful, he will never submit Silva. Anderson will just work to stand up and make sure he doesn't get in any really bad positions.

Bonnar has next to no chance on the feet, but at least he could win with a Hail Mary shot, I think he has even less chance of a Hail Mary sub.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

He should...But I really don't think he can take him down... Anderson is faster and has really good TDD... Plus Bonnar is not a good wrestler by any means...


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

****, I don't know, the more I think about this fight, the more it seems like Bonnar is going to have to get lucky. I mean, if he takes it to the mat, he could try for a sub, at least he could avoid getting matrix KO'd like Griffin.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

If he does I could see a Travis Lutter-esque moment in his future


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bonnar doesnt get the chance to, and loses the possibility for an epic fight if he does. No way he should. He has a punchers chance on the feet but NO chance on the ground. Chael Sonnen is the best at that style in the world, and when Silva adapted he didn't have any real success with it. Bonnar needs to go toe to toe and go out like a legend, either way.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Bonnar does fine on the ground against Silva. I'd consider it a stalemate. The only time I give Anderson an advantage on the ground is if he stuns Bonnar and follows him down.

Standing I think Bonnar can win a decision if he avoids the finish. 

Most of this comes down to whether Anderson would rather play with his food or eat it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Bonnar gets Anderson down and takes a full guard (which is hard to see happening), Anderson will easily tie him up. As I said, Anderson's BJJ improved a lot in the second Sonnen fight and he managed to keep Sonnen in place and stifle all of his work, which no one before has been able to do. If he can do that with Sonnen, he will easily do it with Bonnar. Stephan is an alright grappler, but that's not going to be enough here. He needs a war, and he gets to decide wether it happens or not.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Bonner should just wing wild punches and get stopped dramatically....would be more fun.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sure he will try. The question is can he get a hold of silva before getting cracked in the face.


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

vilify said:


> I'm sure he will try. The question is can he get a hold of silva before getting cracked in the face.


Given Anderson's accuracy Bonar WILL get cracked if he throws wildly. 

if he follows advice here Boner won't even last 30 secs and people are going to want their money back XD

Boner's only hope is decision, good luck with that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TISGBA said:


> Given Anderson's accuracy Bonar WILL get cracked if he throws wildly.
> 
> if he follows advice here Boner won't even last 30 secs and people are going to want their money back XD


People expect it, and a lot of people want it, so not a single person will be disappointed in what they paid for if this unfolds as such.


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> People expect it, and a lot of people want it, so not a single person will be disappointed in what they paid for if this unfolds as such.


However much I try to get excited I can't. I'm also saddened to hear this may be Silva's last fight before retirement.

I think the only thing that could make this interesting is watching Anderson move and perhaps a decapitation thrown in for good measure.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TISGBA said:


> However much I try to get excited I can't. I'm also saddened to hear this may be Silva's last fight before retirement.
> 
> I think the only thing that could make this interesting is watching Anderson move and perhaps a decapitation thrown in for good measure.


I miss BOOM


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TISGBA said:


> However much I try to get excited I can't. I'm also saddened to hear this may be Silva's last fight before retirement.
> 
> I think the only thing that could make this interesting is watching Anderson move and perhaps a decapitation thrown in for good measure.


No one has said this is Silva's last fight. No one has even implied...

You know what? I've already had it out with two trolls today. No need to include a third.


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> No one has said this is Silva's last fight. No one has even implied...
> 
> You know what? I've already had it out with two trolls today. No need to include a third.


News 12 hours ago:

"I hope to continue my win streak, and I can finish my career undefeated in the UFC," Silva said. " - regarding fight with Boner.

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/spor...-silva-wants-finish-his-ufc-career-undefeated


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TISGBA said:


> News 12 hours ago:
> 
> "I hope to continue my win streak, and I can finish my career undefeated in the UFC," Silva said. " - regarding fight with Boner.
> 
> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/spor...-silva-wants-finish-his-ufc-career-undefeated


SO hoping to retire undefeated is the same as saying he's going to retire after this fight? reading comprehension isn't real high on your skillset is it?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TISGBA said:


> News 12 hours ago:
> 
> "I hope to continue my win streak, and I can finish my career undefeated in the UFC," Silva said. " - regarding fight with Boner.
> 
> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/spor...-silva-wants-finish-his-ufc-career-undefeated


No, lets see how long it takes him to figure it out...

EDIT: Dammit Deadman! I'm really hating you today


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> SO hoping to retire undefeated is the same as saying he's going to retire after this fight? reading comprehension isn't real high on your skillset is it?


Errr. no please read the sentence properly. In fact let me help you.
1st part:
"I hope to continue my win streak [BY DEFEATING BONER]

2nd part:
and I can finish my career undefeated in the UFC," Silva said. " 

There is a conjunction ('and') obviously anyone who can read english can tell the 1st part is NOT EQUAL in implication to the 2nd part.

It's really quite simple when you break the sentence up and read it slowly.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> No, lets see how long it takes him to figure it out...
> 
> EDIT: Dammit Deadman! I'm really hating you today


He made it so easy! :happy04:



TISGBA said:


> Errr. no please read the sentence properly. In fact let me help you.
> 1st part:
> "I hope to continue my win streak [BY DEFEATING BONER]
> 
> ...


Oh sure it's easy... when add in your thoughts and disregard that it was being translated from another language or how he has specifically spoken of wanting several more fights. I guess if you do all of that, read it slowly, and misconstrue what the punctuation means it's easy to see.

But thankfully my mother didn't drink while she was pregnant so I actually got what the article was trying to say. Good try, champ.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

12 in a row. This guys on a better streak than Spider.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TISGBA said:


> "I hope to continue my win streak [BY DEFEATING BONER]


Stop calling him "Boner" its either childish or you are stupid.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Batista also hopes to finish his career undefeated.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Rhetorical?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep it civil in here guys. If you sense a troll, walk the other direction.

Infractions WILL be handed out for insults, not matter if they were just "returning fire" or not.

- Thank you


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Keep it civil in here guys. If you sense a troll, walk the other direction.
> 
> Infractions WILL be handed out for insults, not matter if they were just "returning fire" or not.
> 
> - Thank you


I'm trying to keep my direct insults now. For the next while it'll be sarcasm and insinuations


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well that belongs in the "insults" category as well when it's directed at another member. So keep it sober, we can have fun in here, but not at each other's expense.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Well that belongs in the "insults" category as well when it's directed at another member. So keep it sober, we can have fun in here, but not at each other's expense.


I'm Scottish, you'll have to explain to me what this "sober" word means.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm Scottish, you'll have to explain to me what this "sober" word means.


You know when you need to get a job and you have to drink your self sober to look presentable....that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm Scottish, you'll have to explain to me what this "sober" word means.


Stuff of legend, mate. An indigenous sober person hasn't been spotted north of the border for 180 years.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, he should definitely take Silva down using a flying scissor heelhook. 
It worked great the last time someone tried it.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Conventional wisdom would say yes because of the size and power issue but Anderson is hands down one of the best at fighting off of his back as well. His ground defense at Silva/Sonnen II was outstanding. Anderson's TDD has improved as well. At 205, Silva's 2 fights have demonstrated his bigger punching power with no affect on his timing. I think Bonnar may go for a takedown because of his solid BJJ game to try and mix it up but I think once Bonner eats a few hard jabs, he's gonna go into brawl mode which plays right into Silva's game. Will Anderson repeat the matrix-type of performance like he turned out against Griffin? Hard to say. Bonnar admits he'll eat a few to give a few. Maybe not a good idea to eat a few of Anderson's at 205. I think Bonnar will make a good fight win or lose...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I think "one of the best" off his back is a bit over the top but agree with the rest.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bonnar's best bet would probably be to training as much greco roman wrestling as he can and try to have a gritty fight holding Anderson against the cage. (as long as he can avoid a thai clinch)


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

When is the last time Anderson Silva fought someone with a reach advantage over him?

Who has given Jon long bones jones the best fight?

And here is a definitive answer: I think Bonnar has to mix it up.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

It would absolutely be his best bet if he actually plans on winning this fight I think. Toe to Toe he has a "puncher's chance" (I'd say it's the longest shot in any fight ever too) and in the clinch he's risking being countered and smashed with knees. Bonnar has always been the kind of guy who's going to give the fans an exciting fight to the best of his ability. I'd hate for this fight to end up being him just draping himself all over Silva until Anderson finally get's bored enough to submit him off his back. I know Bonnar isn't the easiest guy to submit, but Anderson's done it to people with much better top games before.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone in MMA should take Anderson Silva down.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Conventional wisdom would say yes because of the size and power issue but Anderson is hands down one of the best at fighting off of his back as well. His ground defense at Silva/Sonnen II was outstanding. Anderson's TDD has improved as well. At 205, Silva's 2 fights have demonstrated his bigger punching power with no affect on his timing. I think Bonnar may go for a takedown because of his solid BJJ game to try and mix it up but I think once Bonner eats a few hard jabs, he's gonna go into brawl mode which plays right into Silva's game. Will Anderson repeat the matrix-type of performance like he turned out against Griffin? Hard to say. Bonnar admits he'll eat a few to give a few. Maybe not a good idea to eat a few of Anderson's at 205. I think Bonnar will make a good fight win or lose...


Let's get this straight. *Silva lost that first round.* If Bonnar can put only two rounds like that one together and doesn't get finished, he wins by UD.

Second, his defense wasn't really all that great. He managed to tie Sonnen up and take very little damage, but he also got mounted like an 10 year old kid fighting his 14 year old brother. 9/10 times giving up the mount and holding on is not going to work, and if you think that counts as good defense off your back you have another think coming.

The more impressive part of Silva's grappling came in round 2 where he managed to stuff a few takedowns. This resulted in Sonnen losing it and throwing perhaps the dumbest spinning back fist ever and tripping over his own feet.

Will that be good enough against a bigger, slower, less technical (as far as wrestling is concerned) fighter in Bonnar? Unknown. But if he does get put on his back, Silva is likely to be in a bad way. His Jitz was not impressive at all in his last fight.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

"Should Bonnar Take Silva Down"

- no, he should stand and fight to Silva's strengths rather than utilize his one possible chance at any sort of success.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

As Sonnen proved, taking Silva down is pretty much the only way to put it to him. But even then you risk getting caught in a triangle. However, it's better than standing and getting your nose crushed like a pepsi can. 

Bonnar is a HUGE LHW...in fact he might be the biggest LHW in the UFC. He needs to use his size to his advantage, take Silva down, put his weight on him, control and work the ground & pound. 

If this fight stays on the feet Bonnar will inevitably get knocked out.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I sure hope he does. He can win this if he does. If he doesnt it will be a highlight reel knockout


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

This fight reminds me of a Mike Tyson fight back when he was in his prime. Everyone knew that he was going to win. Everyone knew he was going to knock someone out quickly and in a bad way. That's the feeling I'm getting coming into this fight, I say Bonnar goes in there and does what made him famous in his fight with Forrest. Just stand there and bang, he's got a punchers chance at best but he'll go out the way he came in, and nobody will fault him for doing it either.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> This fight reminds me of a Mike Tyson fight back when he was in his prime. Everyone knew that he was going to win. Everyone knew he was going to knock someone out quickly and in a bad way. That's the feeling I'm getting coming into this fight, I say Bonnar goes in there and does what made him famous in his fight with Forrest. Just stand there and bang, he's got a punchers chance at best but he'll go out the way he came in, and nobody will fault him for doing it either.


Maybe Bonner is the Buster Douglas, a man with nothing to lose can fuk things up :laugh:

Honestly i think if Bonner pushes the pace and has the chin to walk through everything he can do better than people are expecting.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No he should try to emulate what Forrest tried to do.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I honestly don't think any MW, LHW and some HW don't have the chin to walk through Silva's punches. His technique is far to crisp and accurate. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a Silva nuthugger but anyone that he has hit flush is usually looking for an icepack within a minute.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Bonnar stands a legitimate chance on the ground. He's the bigger man and his BJJ skills are no joke. On his feet he's likely to get decimated and embarassed. So yes, he should definitely take the fight to the ground if he's able.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Has Bonnar shown good TD's in the past? It's going to take more than average takedown ability to get Silva down.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Bonnar's only chance is a lay'n'pray/dirty boxing match. If he tries to stand in front of Silva for more than 10 seconds he'll get ko'ed. That being said, I don't think Bonnar is an idiot. He needs to run in hands up chin down, eat a few (which he will) and shove Silva into the fence like GSP did to BJ Penn in the rematch. If he can slow Silva down he can win, he should pin Silva into the cage and hold his wrists for as long as he can. Bonnar will have the strength advantage and he needs to use it.

Everytime an opponent comes in and fights right into Silva's hands I get disappointed, hopefully Bonnar uses his one and only advantage in his favor and atleast makes it close. The worst gameplan maybe ever was Okami standing and trying to jab with Silva, how these mma professionals can go in and do something so stupid is beyond me. Hopefully Bonnar has the foresight to actually have a gameplan because Bonnar has literally no chance standing in front of him, I mean 0%, in a striking match against Silva I'd have the same chance which is none. Some people would say he has a puncher's chance but I disagree, Bonnar has mediocre power while Anderson has a very good chin. Guys like Matt Serra with heavy hands and terrible technique have a puncher's chance, Bonnar has got to pin Anderson into the cage in the first 30 seconds.

The idea that Bonnar will be able to eat Silva's strikes is ridiculous, nobody can because Silva hits at the perfect angles and walking through them is impossible. The only guy in the UFC that could take a Silva onslaught and still be standing is Roy Nelson.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think Bonnar should go for any take downs. This could very well be his last fight ever, I think he wants to put on a show. Taking Spider to the ground and getting submitted is now how Bonnar wants to leave this sport. He wants to show his heart and toughness by eating repeated shots on the feet and going out like a warrior.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, Bonnars best chance to win this fight to go after Silva right from the buzzer, whether he wrestles, or comes with strikes. Fighters that have followed that game plan have done best against Anderson, because if you stand there and let him have time to figure out your movement, it would be too late. 

I honestly don't think Bonnar has the wrestling to take Silva down. So he'll probably end up doing what he does best, and standing/brawling. 

This is a weird fight because I can't see Silva not dominated, but I can't imagine Bonnar getting dominating. It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> *Honestly, Bonnars best chance to win this fight to go after Silva right from the buzzer, whether he wrestles, or comes with strikes. Fighters that have followed that game plan have done best against Anderson, because if you stand there and let him have time to figure out your movement, it would be too late.*
> 
> I honestly don't think Bonnar has the wrestling to take Silva down. So he'll probably end up doing what he does best, and standing/brawling.
> 
> This is a weird fight because I can't see Silva not dominated, but I can't imagine Bonnar getting dominating. It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


One major difference here is often times in 5 round fights you see the fighters try to pace themselves. But this is a rare 3 round fight for Silva in the UFC. I think they will get it going fairly quickly.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought main events were 5 round fights now?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> I thought main events were 5 round fights now?


UFC 153 is an exception. Bonnar/Silva will be 3 throunds only.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

<M>MA said:


> I thought main events were 5 round fights now?


They usually are, but this fight is only 3 rounds. 


> Anderson Silva and Stephan Bonnar in a three-round LHW bout.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/10/7/3468928/ufc-153-silva-vs-bonnar-fight-card


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonnar should talk him down. It'd be the only way he could hope to prolong the inevitable conclusion of him getting finished. At least losing by sub would mean he doesn't lose any teeth and/or brain function. But..., even if Bonnar could get Silva down in the 1st round, he wouldn't finish by sub against the superior BJJ artist. If this were to happen, this would be pretty much exactly like Fail Sonnen 2 or the Hendo fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What everyone is posting is that they want Bonnar to actually match skills with Silva, in which he has NO chance. In ground grappling, Silva wins. In submissions, Silva wins. In clinching, Silva wins. Bonnar has NO chance at working on a grappling style, because in grappling there is no "anything can happen". It becomes a real gameplan, and a guy like Bonnar cant have a gameplan walking in.

Bonnar needs to go all out American Psycho, run through Anderson's attacks and try to smash his face in. Could he get KOed? 90% chance. But against someone like Spider, I'd like those odds.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

This fight is so silly, it's the kind of fight that's so silly, it ends up going completely the wrong way.

If I was a betting man I'd put a little on Bonnar just for the hell of it.

Calling it now, Bonnar by lop-sided decision. 30-27.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> This fight is so silly, it's the kind of fight that's so silly, it ends up going completely the wrong way.
> 
> If I was a betting man I'd put a little on Bonnar just for the hell of it.
> 
> Calling it now, Bonnar by lop-sided decision. 30-27.


That's just crazy. I think betting on Bonnar to make it to the score cards could be a decent bet to make. But I wouldn't bank on Bonnar winning a single round. Bonnar will be Bonnar. One of the best punching bags ever to step into a cage.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson Silva by UD, with Bonnar clipping him and everyone going wild when it happens.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> That's just crazy. I think betting on Bonnar to make it to the score cards could be a decent bet to make. But I wouldn't bank on Bonnar winning a single round. Bonnar will be Bonnar. One of the best punching bags ever to step into a cage.


The fact this fight is happening is so retarded in the first place there really is no bad bet to make. A slip with Bonnar by decision would probably bank more money as a collector's item in a couple of years than the bet itself would bank if it happens.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

duckyou666 said:


> Bonnar should talk him down. It'd be the only way he could hope to prolong the inevitable conclusion of him getting finished.


Talking Anderson down is probably the safest course of action. No chance of getting KOed or submitted that way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> The fact this fight is happening is so retarded in the first place there really is no bad bet to make. A slip with Bonnar by decision would probably bank more money as a collector's item in a couple of years than the bet itself would bank if it happens.


Actually thats a pretty awesome idea. I'd nearly go for that myself just to have that momento.

I already have £20 down on Anderson by Decision. £70 return if I win so not bad all in all.

Bonnar on points is 16/1, so throwing a tenner can't be a bad idea can it?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Actually thats a pretty awesome idea. I'd nearly go for that myself just to have that momento.
> 
> I already have £20 down on Anderson by Decision. £70 return if I win so not bad all in all.
> 
> Bonnar on points is 16/1, so throwing a tenner can't be a bad idea can it?


I just opened a Bodog.ca account, but I want to make sure you can get a proper physical slip from them before I put down the minimum $20.

$20 to bank $140 is just too sweet to pass up even though it doesn't look like you can pick the method on there...

Where are you seeing those odds though? On bodog it's 7/1


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Paddy Power.

Do they do MMA bets in the bookies themselves? Cause Ill def get a slip from there.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> Talking Anderson down is probably the safest course of action. No chance of getting KOed or submitted that way.


Yes! You are so right! Put Silva on his back and he can't finish!:confused03: Ummm..., remember Fail Sonnen? Ask him if Silva can sub people from his back? Hell, ask Yushin Okami if he can KO someone from his back?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

duckyou666 said:


> Yes! You are so right! Put Silva on his back and he can't finish!:confused03: Ummm..., remember Fail Sonnen? Ask him if Silva can sub people from his back? Hell, ask Yushin Okami if he can KO someone from his back?


Didn't he also punish Lutter from his back?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mentioned this earlier that Bonnar is gonna take as many shots as possible to clinch em against the fence and try to take it down. I really don't think he's going to try to strike all three rounds. Same plan I thought Griffin was going to implement...

It's gonna be a fun fight...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

duckyou666 said:


> Yes! You are so right! Put Silva on his back and he can't finish!:confused03: Ummm..., remember Fail Sonnen? Ask him if Silva can sub people from his back? Hell, ask Yushin Okami if he can KO someone from his back?


Oh, hey, Silva has two submissions off his back in a career spanning almost two decades! He must be some kind of submission wizard!

This is stupid. Do you realize how many people have submitted Sonnen from the bottom?


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Oh, hey, Silva has two submissions off his back in a career spanning almost two decades! He must be some kind of submission wizard!
> 
> This is stupid. Do you realize how many people have submitted Sonnen from the bottom?


At no time did I ever say that Silva is renowned for subbing people from his back. I said he could, that simple. You taking what I said as, "Silva *WILL* submit him from his back,", instead of *COULD* is very, very, very stupid, borderline retarded.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

only 3 rounds? wtf


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> only 3 rounds? wtf


It's a short notice fight. They announced it was a 3 rounder the same day they announced the fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

duckyou666 said:


> Yes! You are so right! Put Silva on his back and he can't finish!:confused03: Ummm..., remember Fail Sonnen? Ask him if Silva can sub people from his back? Hell, ask Yushin Okami if he can KO someone from his back?


Go back and read my post. Then you will understand my doing of this.

*facepalm*


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have never bet on a fight (other than who buys the next round) in my life.

I'm seriously considering putting $1000 down on this fight. It's ~$83 dollars for free. There's no way in hell Silva loses this.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> I have never bet on a fight (other than who buys the next round) in my life.
> 
> I'm seriously considering putting $1000 down on this fight. It's ~$83 dollars for free. There's no way in hell Silva loses this.


If he gets cut or dq'ed you would lose your mind :laugh:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> I have never bet on a fight (other than who buys the next round) in my life.
> 
> I'm seriously considering putting $1000 down on this fight. It's ~$83 dollars for free. There's no way in hell Silva loses this.


Risking $1000 for and $83 payday... I don't think you understand how gambling works...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Didn't he also punish Lutter from his back?


Not really, Lutter controlled Anderson easily before doing what he does best, getting gassed. At that, he still got another takedown but made no effort to pass, strike or defend subs.

All the same I think in the last fight Anderson showed much improved BJJ with stifiling his opponent and keeping them from working on strikes or passing, and if he managed to do that with Chael then it will be no bother for Sonnen.

I will not send my mental thoughts out to Bonnar to make him go balls to the wall in this one!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Risking $1000 for and $83 payday... I don't think you understand how gambling works...


No kidding. I'm putting money on Bonnar, probably like $100 sure I'm probably going to lose it, but I just won't drink that much this weekend. And its a chance to win what? $1200 or $1400 last time I seen.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah man, it's not the hardest thing to see Bonnar winning. I personally give Bonnar a MUCH higher chance of winning than Cody Mac has against Chad Mendes, but the odds are more against Bonnar this time.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I _WANT_ to believe. I can't help but get that GSP vs Serra I feeling for this fight. Bonnar has no right to be in the octagon the same time AS is, just like Serra had no right with GSP, but it is happening.

Still Anderson will be the first man to put Bonnar out cold.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Based on Bonnars aggressive fighting style, if he can avoid getting TKO'd for 3 rounds he could win a decision. I don't see Silva standing in front of him and slugging it out so he'll try to slip and avoid while counter punching. If Silva doesn't land that big K.O. punch, I could see Stephen walking away with this one. At least in my dreams I see this...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's not like his going to outstrike him, might as well try to score some points.


----------

